# Udruga RODA > Komentari na tekstove s portala >  Nizozemski način rađanja

## mamma Juanita

Predavanje nizozemske primalje Beatrijs Smulders, Simpozij primalja, Opatija, lipanj 2004.:
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=164&Show=2504


šta kažete, jesu Nizozemke neke druge građe od nas  :Smile: ?

----------


## Asimon

kako sam upravo u fazi preispitivanja želja i očekivanja za predstojeći porod, ovaj me tekst oduševio. 

posebno:



> Kako bi porod imao normalan tijek, primalje moraju prihvatiti i prepoznati da je strah normalan dio poroda.





> Ženama prenosimo stav da ne smatramo porod kod kuće sigurnim već smatramo da je za njih najsigurnije odabrati mjesto poroda tijekom poroda samog. Ne tražimo od žene da odabere mjesto poroda tijekom trudnoće. Umjesto toga kažemo da će o mjestu poroda odlučiti tijekom samog poroda kad će, kao dio cijelog procesa, osjetiti što treba činiti. Nikad ne možete unaprijed znati što vam priroda sprema.
> 
> Od žene tražimo da ne idealizira porod kod kuće. “Počet ćete kod kuće i onda vidjeti kako se osjećate i kako će porod napredovati.” Na taj način, ukoliko žena kasnije mora u bolnicu, neće biti razočarana ili osjećati osobni neuspjeh jer je imala potrebu za medicinskom intervencijom. Priroda je ta koja odlučuje za vas. Ono što je bitno jest siguran porod!


ma ima još toga, stvarno zanimljiv tekst. definitivno vrijedi pročitati!

----------


## jadranka605

šta ti je žena   :Heart:

----------


## mama courage

mene je odusevio primjer poroda gdje je primalja imala zavezane oci.   :Grin:

----------


## mamma Juanita

kinky  :Trep trep:

----------


## macek

ah.. bojim se da smo stoljećima daleko od takvog shvaćanja poroda.

----------


## nelzi

Sve je to lepo i krasno kad je trudnoca perfektna...Onda se mozes poroditi i na grani, i na kamenu i gde god ti padne na pamet... Samo, ja nemam utisak da se trudnoca u NL u dovoljnoj meri prati u smislu raznoraznih analiza, pregleda itd..Mislim da se dosta stvar propusta time, i nekako kao da je u dosta situacija sve prepusteno slucaju. Mozda gresim.....

----------


## mamma Juanita

ipak griješiš  :Smile:  :



> Ključna riječ nizozemskog primaljstva je screening (dubinska analiza, provjera, selekcija, op.prev.). Provjeravamo do besvjesti! Vršimo selekciju čak *i* između normalne i nenormalne boli.

----------


## mama courage

> ipak griješiš  :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Ključna riječ nizozemskog primaljstva je screening (dubinska analiza, provjera, selekcija, op.prev.). Provjeravamo do besvjesti! Vršimo selekciju čak *i* između normalne i nenormalne boli.


tko vrsi taj screening. primalja, kucni doktor ili ginekolozi ?

----------

primalje

----------


## anchie76

> mamma Juanita prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ipak griješiš  :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...


Pa koliko sam ja skuzila, primalja je ta koja "po defaultu" prati trudnocu... I tek kad skuzi neku patologiju salje ginekolozima.

----------


## nelzi

> mama courage prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> tko vrsi taj screening. primalja, kucni doktor ili ginekolozi ?
> 
> 
> Pa koliko sam ja skuzila, primalja je ta koja "po defaultu" prati trudnocu... I tek kad skuzi neku patologiju salje ginekolozima.


da, primalja...ali to nije nikakav screening...npr. u toku trudnoce nece ti obaviti nijedan ginekoloski pregled..itd

----------


## mama courage

boze, nelzi, al ti lupetas.  :Rolling Eyes:  kakav ginekoloski pregled, to samo ponizava zenu kad joj tamo neki ofucani i ostarjeli muskarac cacka po organima. nizozemske primalje ti imaju rendgenske oci (kao arnold-terminator) i obave taj screening cim im zena udje kroz vrata.

----------


## gejsha

:Laughing:

----------


## nelzi

> nizozemske primalje ti imaju rendgenske oci (kao arnold-terminator) i obave taj screening cim im zena udje kroz vrata.


eh da je barem tako....

----------


## Ancica

Meni je obiteljski lijecnik/opstetricar pratio cijelu trudnocu i do poroda nisam imala vaginalne preglede niti ista slicno nego normalni pregled svaki put - tlak, mokraca, slusanje otkucaja srca, mjerenje rasta maternice (palpatacijom preko trbuha). I jedan ultrazvuk s 19 tjedana. I to je bilo sve. Ne razumijem, kakve vi preglede ocekujete od osoba koje vam prate trudnocu?

----------


## Ancica

> anchie76 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  mama courage prvotno napisa
> ...


Pa kaj nije bas u tome prednost? Kao da treba izlagati maternicu, bebu i ostalo vanjskim bakterijama bez neke vidljive potrebe? A da ne velim da vaginalni pregledi mogu stimulirati trudove.

----------


## nelzi

Ja licno smatram da je 1 uzv malo. Pa zar ne bi bilo zgodno raditi jos neki, pred kraj trudnoce kako bi se odredio polozaj bebice?  Analizu urina su mi radili samo jednom, na pocetku.
Vaginalni pregled, smatram neophodnim,...jer kako se drugacije moze odrediti da li je zena otvorena ili ne, npr?

----------


## nelzi

A da, kad smo kod bakterija, ovde te nece poslati na redovni vaginalni i cervikalni bris.....

----------


## šmučka

Uzv nije potreban da bi se odredio polozaj bebe, iskusna primalja/ginekolog to znaju uciniti i palpacijom.

Vaginalnim pregledom ne moze ustvrditi nista vise od trenutnog stanja. 
U slucaju da je zena otvorena, moze ustvrditi samo to, ne moze dati informaciju hoce li se dalje otvarati ili ce tako ostati do kraja trudnoce.

Ako cervix nije otvoren, to je opet informacija samo o tom trenutku, nema nacina da se iz vaginalnog pregleda ustanovi hoce li se cervix poceti otvarati, za sat vremena, sutra ili za mjesec dana.

----------

bez periodičnih vaginalnih pregleda u trudnoći, koji moraju biti izvedeni nježno, mnoge žene ne bi znale da se prijevremeno otvaraju i da moraju mirovati. nastavljajući normalne aktivnosti vjerojatno bi se porodile prerano. što za bebu sigurno nije idealno, već opasno.
moguće je pokupiti bakterije prilikom pregleda, no osobno ne znam za takve slučajeve, što ne znači da ih nema, ali znam jako puno žena koje su morale preležati dobar dio trudnoće zbog otvaranja.

----------


## Ancica

Sto ti to znaci - prijevremeno otvaranje? Neke se zene otvaraju tjednima, neke u roku od sat vremena. Jel treba svaki dan radit vaginalni pregled da ti se ne bi desilo da te iznenadi otvaranje? Mislim, mozes danas otic na pregled, lijecnik/babica konstatira da si zatvorena, ti se pocnes otvarat dva dana nakon, a sljedeci pregled tek za mjesec dana? I kaj onda? Nitko cetiri tjedna ne bude znao da si se ti pocela otvarat.

Postoje simptomi prijevremenog poroda, primalje/lijecnici bi trebali trudnicama obratiti paznju na znakove i rec im da se jave ako dode do kojeg (ja imala magnet na frizideru na kojem je bila otisnuta lista simptoma). Cackanje tijekom trudnoce bez nekog posebnog razloga nema smisla.

----------


## nelzi

> Sto ti to znaci - prijevremeno otvaranje? .


Otvaranje mnogo pre termina, ja bih tako rekla. I da, mnoge su zene svoju trudnocu sacuvale tako sto sto su u trudnoci bas uz pomoc gin. pregleda otkrile da su se pocele prarano otvarati, pa su recimo imale cerklaz i sve bilo ok do kraja trudnoce...
Po meni , bolje je ici na pregled svakih4-6 nedeljja , nego od starta do kraja ne prekontrolisati se ni jednom... :/ 
Jedan uzv. u 19. nedelji i nista vise....hm..Dakle, zena koja recimo nosi blizance ce to tek saznati kad dodje na pola puta? A polozaj i stanje posteljice, otkucaji srca...itd itd...?

----------

znaš što znači prijevremeno otvaranje. npr. nije normalno u tridesetom tjednu biti otvorena tri cm, ali ta tri cm su normalna za 37-i tj. 
mirovanje može zaustaviti daljnje otvaranje. zapravo, ono je najbolji lijek.

jasno je da uvijek postoji neko kašnjenje u dijagnozi i da se na vaginalne preglede ne ide svakodnevno, ali svaka 4-5 tj je sasvim normalno. bitno je i imati povjerenja u svog liječnika i njegov način pregleda. nisu svi grubijani koji skinu čep ili probuše vodenjak.

što se uzv tiče, ona tri koja se kod nas preporučuju, idealan je broj ako je trudnoća u redu. ako nije, potrebni su i češće.

----------


## Ancica

> Ancica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Sto ti to znaci - prijevremeno otvaranje? .
> 
> 
> Otvaranje mnogo pre termina, ja bih tako rekla. I da, mnoge su zene svoju trudnocu sacuvale tako sto sto su u trudnoci bas uz pomoc gin. pregleda otkrile da su se pocele prarano otvarati, pa su recimo imale cerklaz i sve bilo ok do kraja trudnoce...


 Kako znas da su bas zbog toga sacuvale trudnocu?



> Po meni , bolje je ici na pregled svakih4-6 nedeljja , nego od starta do kraja ne prekontrolisati se ni jednom... :/


Ovdje nitko ne govori o nepromatranju trudnoce vec o nacinu promatranja.



> Jedan uzv. u 19. nedelji i nista vise....hm..Dakle, zena koja recimo nosi blizance ce to tek saznati kad dodje na pola puta? A polozaj i stanje posteljice, otkucaji srca...itd itd...?


Putem slusanja otkucaja srca (ako su dvije bebe unutra, primalja/lijecnik ce cuti oba), palpatacijom preko trbuha itd.

----------


## Ancica

> Jasno je da uvijek postoji neko kašnjenje u dijagnozi i da se na vaginalne preglede ne ide svakodnevno, ali svaka 4-5 tj je sasvim normalno.


Ovisi gdje je normalno. Mozda je normalno u Hrvatskoj. Al u drugim zemljama nije. I meni sad ne bi bilo normalno jer znam da nije potrebno.



> bitno je i imati povjerenja u svog liječnika i njegov način pregleda. nisu svi grubijani koji skinu čep ili probuše vodenjak.


Zene u principu imaju povjerenja u svoje lijecnike, pa zato i slijepo prihvacaju sve sto im lijecnik govori, cak i kad je ocito (informiranijoj zeni) da se taj lijecnik vodi preporukama iz sestdesetih.




> što se uzv tiče, ona tri koja se kod nas preporučuju, idealan je broj ako je trudnoća u redu. ako nije, potrebni su i češće.


Opet, to je u Hrvatskoj (valjda su hrvatske zene nesposobnije u iznosenju zdrave trudnoce). U Kanadi, npr., preporuka za UZV je jednom tijekom trudnoce, izmedu 18tog i 21og tjedna. Sve drugo je ukoliko dode do komplikacija.

----------


## nelzi

Ja sam cula za slucaj u NL, da je zena izgubila blizance u sred trudnoce jer nisu skontali da je bila otvorena. 



> Kako znas da su bas zbog toga sacuvale trudnocu?


Pa ja ne znam, ali nekoliko doktora je toj zeni reklo da je otkrilo da je otvorena i da jedino cerklaz moze ucinit da ne dodje do toga da izgubi bebu. A kad je skinula cerklaz, porodila se u narednih nekoliko sati (skoro 1 mesec pre termina). Da li je ta zena nesposobna za izneti trudnocu ili nenormalna sto je dozvolila da joj prckaju po organima...?




> Ovdje nitko ne govori o nepromatranju trudnoce vec o nacinu promatranja.


Kako niko ne govori? Pa ja govorim o nepromatranju sve vreme..Nacin promatranja im je takav da propustaju dosta toga. To sto se u onom textu pominje nekakav screening stanja trudnice, nikako se ne bi moglo nazvati detaljnim. Samim tim, nije pouzdan.
Trudnoca se ne bi tek tako nazivala "drugim stanjem" da je sve kao i da zena nije trudna.

----------


## anchie76

> Ja sam cula za slucaj u NL, da je zena izgubila blizance u sred trudnoce jer nisu skontali da je bila otvorena. 
> .


Ako cemo tako pronalaziti primjere, ja sam SIGURNA da se moze tako naci i primjer gdje je zena na vaginalnom pregledu zaradila bakterije pa zbog toga doslo do prekida trudnoce  :/ 

Stvari se gledaju generalno - sto je bolje od cega.  I vrlo mi je indikativno to sto sve primalje iz vana ostaju ovak  :?  kad im kazemo da se kod nas rade vaginalni pregledi.  Sve odreda pitaju "a sta oni time saznaju?".. A kak da mi znamo, ako one kojima je to posao neznaju sto bi doktori mogli saznati time. Ocigledno ne bas puno toga, jerbo da se moze nesto saznati i da je preporucljivo to raditi, sigurna sam da bi se to vani radilo - barem to ne kosta novce pa da se treba stediti.  Nije to nizozemska izmislila.. u puno zemalja se to ne radi.

----------


## nelzi

ok, kako hocete...nek veruje ko u sta hoce.
Ja sam iz sopstevenog iskustva rekla svoje misljenje o tome kako oni sprovode detaljni screening. A ne sprovode ga.  I umeju da budu traljavi, neodgovorni i neobavesteni (na svojoj kozi osetila).
To je to. 8)

----------


## filip

moja mama je rodila u Nizozemskoj.ujutro je dobila trudove a otisla u bolnicu tek predvecer.stalno su zvali iz bolnice da vide u kakvom je stanju,a kad je bilo vrijeme onda je otisla..tata je obavezno na porodu ,presjeca pupcanu vrpcu i ako je sve ok isti dan ajde doma.stime da oni salju zenu rodilji koja joj kuha i pomaze oko bebe=moja mama ju nije htijela=

----------


## maria71

Stvar je u tome što nitko od nas na ovom i sličnim topicima ne uzima u obzir prirodnu selekciju.

Neke žene mogu iznijeti trudnoću  roditi kod kuće  tj, neasistirano ,a neke ne.

Ja bih na primjer umrla kao i moj Marko. I to je to.

Gola činjenica.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Stvar je u tome što nitko od nas na ovom i sličnim topicima ne uzima u obzir prirodnu selekciju.
> 
> Neke žene mogu iznijeti trudnoću  roditi kod kuće  tj, neasistirano ,a neke ne.


itekako se to uzima u obzir.
to i je onih 10-15 % kad je medicinska asistencija neophodna i spasonosna.
mislim da je ovakav sistem kakav je u Nizozemskoj bolji i za jednu i za drugu "kategoriju" žena.

----------


## maria71

o.k.

No što ako se krene dalje, da se potpuno ne intervenira u trudnoći, tj da bude onako kako mora biti ?

tko bi npr u mom slučaju odlučio / vidio da je nešto pošlo po zlu ?

Što je sa održavanim trudnoćama?

I moja baka i mama su rodile gotovo neasistirano, nikakvi problemi u trudnoći ....a ja koma

Moje mišljenje o neasistiranom porodu se tijekom godina provedenih na ovom forumu djelomično promijenilo, stoga ova pitanja...nisam zlonamjerna, samo razmišljam na forumu

----------


## mamma Juanita

> No što ako se krene dalje, da se potpuno ne intervenira u trudnoći, tj da bude onako kako mora biti ?


nekako mi se čini da to ne bi trebao (i da uglavnom to ljudima i nije) cilj.
cilj je što sigurnije donijeti dijete na svijet.
a filozofijom interveniranja ( u nešto što je fiziološko )da se prevenira _moguća_  komplikacija se dovelo do toga da sama ta intervencija vrlo često zakomplicira stvar, s manjim ili većim posljedicama.
jedna od manjih je anksioznost, a možda i nije tako mala ako se uzme u obzir da strah poteže i neke druge poteze...




> tko bi npr u mom slučaju odlučio / vidio da je nešto pošlo po zlu ?


ne unam konkretno kako je kod tebe išlo, ali vjerojatno babica, jer tamo je uobičajeno da trudnoću prati babica.
kad bi uočila problem, poslala bi te specijalisti, tj. ginekologu.
a ako bi to bilo još tokom trudnoće,  onda vjerojatno ne bi ni bila "kandidatkinja" za porod kod kuće.
cijela bit NL sistema antenatalne skrbi je baš u screeningu.

----------


## maria71

Pojasnila si mi neke dvojbe. Hvala.

Često puta svoje mišljenje temeljimo na emocijama umjesto na činjenicama.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Moje mišljenje o neasistiranom porodu se tijekom godina provedenih na ovom forumu djelomično promijenilo, stoga ova pitanja...nisam zlonamjerna, samo razmišljam na forumu


kužim, i moje se mišljenje o tome djelomično promijenilo. 
i nisam doživljavjela uopće tvoj komentar ni malo zlonamjernim   :Smile:  .
zapravo sam rijetko kad u dosadašnjim žestokim raspravama u vezi (ne)odgovornosti neasistiranog, a ponekad i asistiranog poroda kod kuće, imala osjećaj da je netko zlonamjeran.
više ponekad osjetim međusobno nerazumijevanje i vrlo vrlo jaki strah.
ne od boli, nego strah od poroda kao nečeg jako neizvjesnog, nesigurnog, ćudljivog, kao da je tempirana bomba.
strah da u svakom trenutku može nešto poći na loše.
a istina je da 90ak% žena može roditi bez intervencija i da je porod generalno siguran događaj koji se tek rijetko spontano zakomplicira.
što bi trebalo rezultirati znanjem prepoznavanja patoloških stanja  i djelovanjem u skladu s tim znanjem, a ne rutinski tretman svih trudnica kao rizičnih.

sviđa mi se ona rečenica da je porod onoliko siguran koliko i život sam.

----------


## mamma Juanita

doživljavjela  :Laughing:

----------


## maria71

ova rečenica o porodu mi nije odbojna

----------


## seni

> sviđa mi se ona rečenica da je porod onoliko siguran koliko i život sam.


to si bas dobro rekla mama ju.
danas zivimo u svijetu (ovdje mislim na zapadni svijet) u kojem se svi pokusavamo osigurati od svega nepredvidenog - danas imas osiguranje auta, kasko, osiguranje stana, ureda, putno osiguranje, zivotno, osiguranje protiv udesa, razna dodatna zdravstvena.....
ne mislim da je s time nas svijet danas losiji od onog jucer, dapace, nego je gola cinjenica da stvari tako stoje.

pa u tom smislu zelimo i "osigurati" porod i djelomicno i otuda potice taj  strah od poroda kao neizvjesnog i cudljivog. naravno tu su i drugi faktori vazni, ali mislim da i ovo gore nabrojano pridonosi tome.

moja baka je rodila 5 zive i zdrave djece i jedno mrtvorodence. i iz toga se nije pravila tragedija. ne da su ljudi prije voljeli manje svoju djecu, nego su jednostavno neke stvari uzimali kao sudbinu.
prijatelji moje dobre prijateljice su izgubili sina s njegovih godinu dana, nakon sto mu je s 5 mjeseci dijagnosticiran tumor na mozgu. nakon 7 preteskih mjeseci borbe, ljecenja, sumnji i svega on je umro.   :Crying or Very sad:  ja ne cu opisivati u kakvom su oni stanju bili i koliko im je trebalo da sebe i svoje zivote dovedu u koliko toliko "normalno" stanje.

tako ljudi jednostavno "zele" imati garanciju da ce s porodom biti sve u redu i beba ziva i zdrava. mada te garancije jednostavno nema.

ironija sudbine je da se uvrijezilo misljenje da porod u bolnici to moze dati.
odnosno mislim da moderna medicina moze u puno slucajeva zaista pomoci i spasiti zivot i majci i djetetu, pomoci da nedonoscad prezivi, dijagnosticirati i izljeciti neke bolesti i poremecaje novorodene bebe.

problem nastaje onda kada se "giesskanne" principom (svi dobiju isto, bez obzira na to da trebaju drugacije) "odredi" standardni, nonpersonalni tok poroda s mnostvom vecini nepotrebnih intervencija, koje onda budu jos kontraproduktivne, pa porod zaista ucine "tempiranom bombom"

no za sve to nije nuzno samo provesti promjene u glavama medicinskog osoblja, vec i u nasim glavama. 
uprkos tome sto sam prije poroda procitala puno knjiga o prorodnom porodu, knjiga o asistiranom porodu kod kuce, napisanih od strane nezavisnih austrijskih primalja, cini mi se da je kroz kontakt s rodom, sa zenama "od krvi i mesa" se polako nesto mijenjalo i u mojoj "emocionalnoj" glavi (racionala se slagala s procitanim) , gleda straha od poroda.
ne da bi se sad bas odlucila za neasistirani kucni porod, ali me asistirani kucni porod vise ne plasi. a i porod inace.

----------


## Zorana

Seni  :Heart:

----------


## mamma Juanita

seni, tako mi je lijepo ovo pročitat  :Smile:   :Love:  .
izreke da je porod onoliko siguran koliko i život sam se nisam ja dosjetila, nego sam je čula, ali mi je baš dobro sjela ta rečenica.

----------

